# HoneyBeeHabitat



## jonlorusso (Apr 25, 2011)

I've built quite a few top bar hives, but I'm attracted to this one based on the price. While I could save quite a bit of money building it myself, I could also save quite a bit of time by buying one. The lack of legs is a bit of a concern.


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

From what I've seen on the internet for sale, if I was gonna order online instead of build myself, theirs would be it.
The lack of legs can be fixed with four cinder blocks. That's what I was thinking of doing.
Then I came across a source of free 1x12s.


----------



## jonlorusso (Apr 25, 2011)

Steve,

What's your plan of choice? Chandler Style? Michael Bush? Corwin Bell? Your own?


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

I searched online for months. I decided to copy several different elements from a few designs I found.
A British web seller called "Major Beehives", and an E-Bay seller "Gumby35" had the most influence.
But, I went with 19" top bars. If you want to see what mine are like, I just this morning uploaded pictures 
to photobucket. The user name is StevenOgborn. I tried to take pictures of all the aspects of my hives.
As usual I left some out. I'll go back and add them later.


----------



## jonlorusso (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Steve!

Here's the link for anyone else who is interested: http://s1066.photobucket.com/profile/StevenOgborn


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank You Jon!!
I haven't figured out how to do that yet.
These pictures are so big I wouldn't be able to just attach them here.


----------



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

WoW, looking good Steven. I know what you mean by what you told me earlier now :thumbsup:


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

What's that? Jim
I say a lot of stuff I don't remember later. That's why I'm so bad at quoting people.


----------



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

You told me your side yard was looking like a fleet of aircraft carriers :applause: And I like it


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

Yup. Easter egg colored aircraft carriers. I gotta get around to mowing and weedeating.


----------



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't mind mowing, I absolutely HATE weedeating !


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

What's really sad about me is, I just came off two solids weeks of vacation. It's still not done.
What I took vacation for is doing well. I took vacation to be available to install and babysit
the packages for this year. I didn't want to come home from work and find my queens on the ground
again. Then that old yellow hive picked a good time to swarm. I was there to watch that. yay!


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

jonlorusso said:


> Steve,
> 
> What's your plan of choice? Chandler Style? Michael Bush? Corwin Bell? Your own?


Also, Jon I want to build some that the top bars will interchange with the Chandler type and others.
After I learn and be able to do reliably, I'd like to sell top bar nucs and some queens.
I want to start learning queen rearing next year. All I have is ideas on how to do it with TBHs right now.


----------

